# Do You Want to Turn the World Upside Down? - Acts 17:6



## Ed Walsh (Sep 26, 2021)

Greetings beloved of the Lord,

Acts 17:6 (ESV)​And when they could not find them, they dragged Jason and some of the brothers before the city authorities, shouting,​“These men who have turned the world upside down have come here also..."​
Have you been baptized with The Holy Spirit?

You may say, "All Christians were baptized with the Holy Spirit at their conversion."
Are you sure? I mean, are you positive that that is the complete interpretation of Spirit Baptism?

A search of Dr. Lloyd-Jones' sermons of the two words "spirit baptism" found 55 results. I haven't listened to most of them, but the two listed below were very helpful to me. The style and purpose between them are a bit different.

Baptism & Filling [of the Spirit, the difference]​Seeking Baptism in the Spirit.​
There is also a helpful thread on the PB.

The Christian's private prayer may turn the world upside down - Jonathan Edwards and Alexander Cummings, posted by @RPEphesian on March 14, 2021.​The link above was broken and I couldn't save my changes. Here it is shortened. https://tinyurl.com/yz8ghclm​
These three resources just may turn _your_ world upside down.

Have a blessed Lord, His Day.

Ed Walsh


----------



## deleteduser99 (Sep 26, 2021)

A great topic to start the Lord's Day!

I don't know enough to competently comment on Dr. Lloyd-Jones' view of Spirit baptism; but I do believe in progressively greater degrees of communion with the Holy Spirit, which includes greater personal experienced communion with Father, Son, and Spirit, with accompanying joy, hope, holiness, and heavenly-mindedness. How could that _not _transform your prayers?

We often expect little. I had read a sermon from a Scottish minister on revival (don't remember his name), but he said a mark of spiritual decline is that the church is always playing defense; never on the offense.

In Acts 17:6, the church is on the offense; a mark of the outpouring of the Spirit, and a sign that Christ is enthroned and exercising dominion; but essential to these were Spirit-blessed prayer meetings (Acts 2 and Acts 4).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## deleteduser99 (Sep 26, 2021)

I think your link to the Edwards and Cummings thread is broken. It links to the Spirital Warfare section.

Here is the link to the Edwards and Cummings thread.


----------



## Ed Walsh (Sep 26, 2021)

RPEphesian said:


> I think your link to the Edwards and Cummings thread is broken. It links to the Spirital Warfare section.
> 
> Here is the link to the Edwards and Cummings thread.



Oops!

Thanks for the heads up. For some reason, I am unable to save my changes when I fix the link. I'm sure I have it right. Here it is below:





The Christian's private prayer may turn the world upside down - Jonathan Edwards and Alexander Cummings


Quote taken from Alexander Cumming's lecture on prayer for revival, from Richard Owen Roberts' "Lectures on Revival," delivered by ministers of Scotland. Go and buy this book!! A private Christian who holds no office, has no public prominence, prays alone. Ordinarily, God does great works...




www.puritanboard.com





Maybe an admin would take the trouble to fix my link using the one below.


----------

